

Surfing the Internet: Introduction - hammock
http://www.astro.ufl.edu/~oliver/surfing.htm

======
infinity
I love these old web pages, it always brings back some memories seeing a
"Netscape Now! 3.0" button or an ancient link to the Mosaic home page :)

This is also very nice:

The Analemma and the Equation of Time:
[http://www.astro.ufl.edu/~oliver/ast3722/lectures/CoordsNtim...](http://www.astro.ufl.edu/~oliver/ast3722/lectures/CoordsNtime/analemma.htm)
(last revised September 4, 2003 12:52 PM)

